# Growing pothos submerged?



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Emersed Land Plants in Tanks*

Hello In...

Pothos will live emersed for some time. You just need to remove all the potting soil from the roots and make sure no leaves are under the water. There are others that work fairly well, like Nephthytis, Peace lily and Impatiens.

Aglaonema or Chinese evergreen is the best. Again, make sure all the potting mixture is removed and only the white roots are under the water. Any leaves under the water will die off.

It's a good idea to have an air stone attached to an air pump running under the roots to provide a lot of oxygen for the roots. If you do, the plants will grow much better.

B


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Most will say that they will rot within weeks only because they have read it somewhere else before and never from experience. If they had experience, they would know that they do in fact thrive under water.

Google search images for "pothos aquarium" and you will see tons of tanks with submerged pothos. My 3g betta tank has had a potho for over 8 months now.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Most will say that they will rot within weeks only because they have read it somewhere else before and never from experience. If they had experience, they would know that they do in fact thrive under water.
> 
> Google search images for "pothos aquarium" and you will see tons of tanks with submerged pothos. My 3g betta tank has had a potho for over 8 months now.


REALLY!? Wow I think I am gonna try it. If it dies its fine its just pothos. Thanks!


----------

